# Fogger or Aromtek?



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im about to invest in either a fogger or Aromatek (or alternative)

Could anyone point me in right direction as to which is the better option as I don't want to have find out later that the other product is better!!

Are there any other alternatives out there that Ive yet to find??

Thank for any help.

Dom


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

a fogger will simply mask the smells inthe car for approx 3 weeks, costs a lot less but is a lot less effective! 
thje aromatek is the proper machine that uses bacteria eating soloution to remove the smells from the car! Much better bit of kit and worth the extra cost!! 

alternaticves are the simple odour bombs etc but again, they simply mask the smells!


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice one Timmo:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

I've used the aromatek & it leaves a nice clean clinical smell in the car & you can also get " smelly " cartridges to use after this aswell I think they are something like Leather, pine, & two others which I cant remember the name of ! ... damn old age  

Baz.


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool. Sounds like Aromatek is the kiddy for the job then. Need to have a chat wit Mr Autosmart next week.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

have a look on ebay just incase m8, i picked up my aromatek off ebay used twice for £120 still like new


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

As stated Aromatek is designed to destroy the smell rather than mask it. Also fogging machines can leave the interior of the car and windows filthy after use so you have to re-valet the car and the smell will re-appear soon after. The aromatek works off dry vapour so theres no cleaning to do after the treatment. The odour killer is called Neutrox and the fragrances are Vanilla,Lemon,Orchard and Leather.

Its not a miracle machine though. You must remove any solids that may be causing the smell first before using the machine so the vehicle should be given a good interior valet first and a biological cleaner used where there may of been any spillages etc. The Aromatek is best used for deep fabric odours such as cigarette smoke or animal odours that have penetrated the fabric of the seats,roofling etc.

The machine comes in a starter kit which is just over 300 quid so its not cheap and you need to make sure you promote it to your customers so as to get the costs back. If you think you can sell a few treatments to people then it is well worth the money. Its a good idea to add the treatment onto your valet menu under two different option of garenteed odour removal and a long lasting air freshener treatment. Too many people buy them and stick them in the cupboard without promoting them as a specialist service.


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone know how much these units cost from the local reps?

Just noticed The Doctors post....


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

jkp said:


> Anyone know how much these units cost from the local reps?
> 
> Just noticed The Doctors post....


Yeah just over 300 quid for the starter kit containing the machine,a few cartridges and some Bio-Brisk for removing visible soiling. The Neutrox cartridge will do ten hours treatment and the fragrances will do 4/5 hours.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

There is one on the bay of e at the moment. Just had a quick look


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

There certainly is although those cartridges look to have seen some use. They should be in a plastic bag with a card header with Autosmart written on it and they should not be open at the top as the oils in the cartridge will dry out leaving them useless.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeh I noticed the one on ebay 

Looks like the guy is after making a quick buck and his feed back responces makes him sound like a complete To$$er !

Check out the Recently completed listings and then look at how much he paid for the Unit !


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Curious. If it is indeed the same machine he bought 2 weeks ago, I wonder how old it is as the guy he bought it from said it only cost £220 new.
Then again, the original sellers username is contains 'smart' so maybe he is/was an AS rep and bought it at a discount?

A lot of folks seem to rate this machine - anybody ever considered a group buy - if there is any scope for a decent discount?

Steve O.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You can buy the machine on its own rather than buying the starter kit so he may well of paid the price he states and bought the cartridges seperate. When i said the starter kits are around just over 300 quid,bear in mind that is the RRP.


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you chaps.


----------

